# 2018 Halloween Video Directions



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye, it is time to get your ghouls in gear! 

If you would like your fluff in their Halloween costume part of the SM Halloween video,[*]please send your jpeg to [email protected] by Oct 19th 6pm EST.

Name your jpeg with your fluff's name and do not resize the jpeg smaller. Video is great too! If you don't have a costume -no worries, take a picture outside with some fall flare so people like me who live in Florida can understand what FALL looks like. :HistericalSmiley:

As always, song recommendations are much appreciated. Wish there was a new song out there.

For any newbies, here is the link from two years so you can see what we are talking about. 
https://youtu.be/ox6xOk0FClc

Let the Fun Begin


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mags, we are in! I think we all need a distraction with a fabulous Halloween video! We need everyone to join in the fun!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Mags ❤


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The girls and I have been away from SM for a while but will try to make the deadline. Glad things like this are still being done on here. So much cuteness in one little video.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea, I need a distraction too! Submit even if it is a pic you used in the past. Trust me we won't remember LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Yea, I need a distraction too! Submit even if it is a pic you used in the past. Trust me we won't remember LOL


I ran to Marshalls today to look for costumes, I didn't see any but I couldn't stay long because they ask me to leave due to Suki losing her mind when she saw another dog...the little stinker!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Mags :aktion033: I can't wait! I will have to get her costume soon. I am pretty sure I will get lots of help this year choosing one! :wub:

Joanne I think Suki just had a lot to say perhaps now that she is feeling better! :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will try to get some pictures but might need a bit of Photoshop help instead of a costume.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I ran to Marshalls today to look for costumes, I didn't see any but I couldn't stay long because they ask me to leave due to Suki losing her mind when she saw another dog...the little stinker!


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Glad Pipper isn't the only one to sound like a fool when he sees another dog.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Always happy to transform Pipper into a little monster 



pippersmom said:


> I will try to get some pictures but might need a bit of Photoshop help instead of a costume.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine would do the same!



maddysmom said:


> I ran to Marshalls today to look for costumes, I didn't see any but I couldn't stay long because they ask me to leave due to Suki losing her mind when she saw another dog...the little stinker!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The first photos have been sent in! Belle and Petey looking very glamorous!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, I missed this thread earlier on.

I plan on sending pictures of Snowball in some of his past Halloween costumes.(Not last year’s picture ... which was not a Halloween costume! LOL) I will send the pictures to you in a day or two. My favorite costume on Snowball is his Ewok costume ... so that one, of course, I will be sending you. 

Oh, and ...Welcome back!!! You have been missed here on Spoiled Maltese. So happy that you are back.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm still at Mom's for Thanksgiving, but after tomorrow I can get down to business and think of a costume for Jodi. Thanks again Mags.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Only ten more days until the deadline! UGH, I am always running sooooo behind.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pictures are starting to come in! Pipper, Snowball, Lacie, Suki, Ling Lang are in the house. Any song recommendations? Haven' t picked yet. I can't even remember what one I did last year LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Pictures are starting to come in! Pipper, Snowball, Lacie, Suki, Ling Lang are in the house. Any song recommendations? Haven' t picked yet. I can't even remember what one I did last year LOL


Glad you got my photo bomb of the girls!!
Btw...it's Ling Ling not Ling Lang :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, if you are affected by Hurricane Michael ... please don't worry about the video. We all want our Floridian friends to stay safe and out of harm's way.:tender:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Marie, No I am on the other side of the state so we are totally fine! Joanne, so sorry for the missed name LOL. Sweetness and Tessa are in the line up.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Down to the wire but I just sent you a photo, I still have to look for a costume though. He has one or 2 already but I'd like to come up with something new.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I got Maddie, Luck, and Jodi. Sounds like Romper Room (showing my age) I hope I didn't miss anyone. I better start picking some music!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I got Maddie, Luck, and Jodi. Sounds like Romper Room (showing my age) I hope I didn't miss anyone. I better start picking some music!


:chili::chili::chili: let the party begin!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Mags I just emailed you :aktion033: Aviannah's costume picture! Wheeeewwww got it submitted with a few hours to spare before deadline! :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If I didn't make it in time, I just enjoyed the 2015 slide show you posted....it was fun and made me smile :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I got a whole bunch of photos over the last couple of days. I don't have time to work on it until Sunday, so if you missed the deadline there is still time! Still haven't chosen a song yet. Wish there was some new tunes out there.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Still haven't chosen a song yet. Wish there was some new tunes out there.


Your not kidding. I just spent the last hour listening to Halloween songs from toddlers to adult and there's not a whole lot out there!
You'll have to be xtra creative this year, lol!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Found a song. 
Here is who I have and please let me know ASAP if I missed anyone's email.
Georgia Girl
Kayleigh
Asia
Ava
Aviannah
Snowball pie
Jodi
Petey 
Belle
Tyler 
Trissie
Pipper
Lucky
Sweetness
Tessa
Boo & Zach
Maddie
Sissie
Riley
Ski
Lacie
Ling Liing
Blaze


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Typo on Georgie....Can't wait to see all the puppies, How I've missed them!!! and all of you, of course!



mdbflorida said:


> Found a song.
> Here is who I have and please let me know ASAP if I missed anyone's email.
> Georgia Girl
> Kayleigh
> ...


----------

